# Need people for North Carolina Outward Bound trip!



## norm23 (Sep 30, 2004)

Help!

I have booked an Outward Bound trip in North Carolina for Oct 28 to Oct 31. I have really been looking forward to this trip for a while. Unfortunately, I just called OB and they require 6 people before they will go through with a trip. Currently, only 4 have enrolled, including me.

I really want to go on this outing, so if anyone out there is interested in signing up, please do! It is 4 days, costs $695/person and originates in Asheville, NC. Here is the link for the course description:

http://www.ncobs.org/courses/public/backandrockchallenge.html

Hoping to find two interested individuals out there,
Brent


----------



## pedxing (Oct 2, 2004)

I suggest posting on thebackpacker.com and backpacker.com if you haven't already.


----------

